# Chinese Algea Eater



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So I've decided that the three little guys I got are just awesome. However I'm affraid one has alread been picked off by my Bichir. he was swiming around last night with a rather round belly and well I've only been able to identify to different algea eaters 1 larger and 1 small. I may need to pick up a few more.

Any tips on keeping these guys what would be considered to many?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a thought - do you have a HOB filter? I had a CHinese algae eater years ago who was really skittish. I did a water change one day and saw him darting around really quickly. Well, I didn't see him for days after that, and even lifted up all the decor looking for him. I thought he must have died and the tetras ate him or he must have jumped out... but I never found a body.

A week later I thought.... maybe he somehow got into the filter? That's where he was! In all his shooting around the tank like a mad man, he managed to fly up the waterfall into the filter. He was still alive and healthy, so I dumped him back into the tank and away he went, doing his algae eating thing.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Actual Chinese algae eaters like to attach themselves to other fish when mature. They eat the slime off of the scales. I also have read that they only eat algae for a short time. Then soon switch over to what ever your feeding the other fish.

I'll post a link if you would like. Have to search for it again and I'm at work.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes please I thought these were the only true algea eaters.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Here it is. 

How to keep Chinese algae eaters, Gyrinocheilus aymonieri, with pictures


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting, what fish is it that is strickly algea?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

The only one I know of off hand is those itty bitty ottos. Do a google search on Chinese Algae eaters, the link I provided was just one of many. More than likely other people have had different experiences with these fish. They may be just fine.

I had one way back when (1980's) and he never (that I saw) stuck onto any of my fish.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Otos are sooooooo cute! I've got 3 right now. I've had them for a month and so far every one has fat, healthy, pea shaped bellies! (Super excited because I've heard from multiple people that the 'golden trial time' for keeping Otos is 4 weeks. They are so super cute and very very docile. (My ADF's swim by, kicking them in the face and they just continue eating algae, lol). If you look closely, they wink at you too!


----------

